# CD1eMH response graph



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

does anyone have a measured response graph of the ID CD1eMH?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What drivers?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

what came with the ID CD1eMH. they are not neo ones.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The first 1es were piezo drivers. Then later came the "real" compression drivers on that horn body- the 1 Pros, the latest 1es, and the Ultras all were on that horn body.

Whew, the piezo drivers haven't been around for probably 12 years or more. I don't have a picture of FR of that, but had the Ultras somewhere.

Wait, the last 1es were not neo but a real compression driver. Are you talking about those?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya, its the not neo, but real compression driver.
Def not the peizo ones

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------

